# LGA1156 i7 build: Opinions?



## MRCL (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey all

I want to build an i7 rig, based on the socket 1156. Its cheaper than 1366, and I read that the 1156 i7s are actually on par with or better than their 1366 cousins. I've spent alsmost the whole morning today decieding wether I want to go Phenom II (Declined. Not my taste), i7 1366 (Declined. ex-pen-sive), i5 (declined. No HT, wtf) OR i7 1156 (bingo!!!).

--info: I'll use newegg links for your convenience, because the actual shop I'll buy from doesn't allow direct linking for some reason--

Now, the parts. 

I've opted for the Core i7 860 as CPU. Nothing much to say here.

The mainboard would be the EVGA P55 SLI. 
Reasons for this particular board:
- Nice price
- Nice color scheme and layout
- Heard good things about it
- I kind of want to get away from Asus for once
- I don't like Gigabytes color schemes (I always have to think about salmon if I see one)
- I don't trust MSI anymore with motherboards. 

Any thoughts on this choice? I'm completely new to EVGA, but the reviews so far seem promising.

As for the RAM, I'm a bit of a n00b when it comes to that. 
I randomly chose CORSAIR XMS3 in a 2x2gb kit. 
At least they meet that 1.65v max requirement. Buts as said, I don't really know that much about RAM, or how to determine good RAM. So any help in that matter is greatly appreciated.


----------



## vaiopup (Nov 21, 2009)

I would go 1366 for the hyperthreading and upgrade path to Gulftown.
Makes a better crunching workhorse.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 21, 2009)

vaiopup said:


> I would go 1366 for the hyperthreading and upgrade path to Gulftown.
> Makes a better crunching workhorse.



But the 1156 i7s also have HT, or have I misread that? The price difference between a 1156 and 1366 setup is considerable, thats why I want a 1156 setup.


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 21, 2009)

MRCL said:


> But the 1156 i7s also have HT, or have I misread that? The price difference between a 1156 and 1366 setup is considerable, thats why I want a 1156 setup.



1156 i7s have HT


----------



## MRCL (Nov 21, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> 1156 i7s have HT



Thanks. I don't want to throw out a thousand bucks for a 1366 setup without the GPU, thats why a 1156 would be perfect.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 21, 2009)

Personally myself id go for Bloomfield over Lynnfield.


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 21, 2009)

No problem MRCL.  Your right, the 1156 i7s are actually on par with or better than their 1366 cousins. Money well saved, and spent.


----------



## tollickd (Nov 21, 2009)

In a few weeks I am geting 

INTEL I7 860 2.80 GHz socket 1156
GIGABYTE GA-P55-UD3R this is the motherboard
G.SKILL F3-16000CL9D-4GBGT1 4GB (2X2GB) DDR3 PC3-16000 2000MHZ GT1 SERIES DUAL CHANNEL KIT
MSI 4890 CYCLONE 1GB
SEAGATE BARRACUDA LP ST31000520AS 1TB SATA2
CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W
MICROSOFT WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE 64-BIT
SAMSUNG SYNCMASTER P2350 23'' TFT MONITOR

I was looking at the 1366 2.66 which is 22 Euros cheaper! but I wanted the faster one! do you think it is a good choice?


----------



## Triprift (Nov 21, 2009)

I think thats a great build the only thing id suggest is another hd if ya can afford it for windows and games other than that first class.

Ps welcome to TPU tollickd.


----------



## tollickd (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for your reply

how about one of these

WESTERN DIGITAL WD10EADS 1TB CAVIAR GREEN SATA2 


Or
WESTERN DIGITAL 1TB WD1001FALS CAVIAR BLACK SATA2

Would I be able to Crossfire my cards in a few months time, with this rig?


----------



## Triprift (Nov 21, 2009)

Out of them two id go the cavier black. Your board supports crossfire so yes and when ya rig up and running youll have to post pics here.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd get a Spinpoint F3  And yes you'll be able to crossfire the cards, but its gonna be a tight fit with that 550W PSU. I'd better get one with considerably more juice.

And welcome to TPU from me, too 

I'd like to hear some more opinions on that 1156/1366 matter...


----------



## tollickd (Nov 21, 2009)

I have changed from the 550W to Corsair TX650 650W. hope that would help


----------



## MRCL (Nov 21, 2009)

tollickd said:


> I have changed from the 550W to Corsair TX650 650W. hope that would help



Are you going to overclock? I had a setup with a heavily overclocked q6600, Asus Maximus Formula, two 4890s and a water loop running off a Corsair 750W. Said PSU died a few days ago, possibly due to too much strain. Of course, I ran that system 24/7 with crunching the whole time, so... well, _personally_ I'd get an 850W PSU. Just to be completely sure.


----------



## tollickd (Nov 21, 2009)

I do not thinking of overclocking it! I want to keep the GPU,CPU and the Ram all stock.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 21, 2009)

You want help choosing a GPU and Hard drive?

The EVGA board is good no worries, RAM just depends on if you want budget or something decent. Timings matter, try get something with at least 9-9-9-20 or like max 9-9-9-24, must be lower than 1.7v for Intel i think its 1.65v, depends if you want to OC or tighten the timings, see on Phenom II we can go up to like 1.85v even higher but personally i wouldn't run daily higher than that. Timings lower = better, depends if you want 1333mhz ram or 1600mhz ram too.

I have a set of 1x4gb corsair XMS3 they arnt super dooper clockers or timings just decent for the price i paid £47.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 21, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> You want help choosing a GPU and Hard drive?
> 
> The EVGA board is good no worries, RAM just depends on if you want budget or something decent. Timings matter, try get something with at least 9-9-9-20 or like max 9-9-9-24, must be lower than 1.7v for Intel i think its 1.65v, depends if you want to OC or tighten the timings, see on Phenom II we can go up to like 1.85v even higher but personally i wouldn't run daily higher than that. Timings lower = better, depends if you want 1333mhz ram or 1600mhz ram too.
> 
> I have a set of 1x4gb corsair XMS3 they arnt super dooper clockers or timings just decent for the price i paid £47.



Do you mean me with the GPU and HD?

Alright thanks with the board. And thanks with the RAM dude. Yeah its 1.65v, hmm seems I have to look deeper into that.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm currently running 3 1156 rigs, one of which is with the EVGA p55 FTW. Excellent board. Only issue I have is that it sometimes does not recognize my Razer Tarantula keyboard when trying to access the bios. Other than that, it is very solid, and overclocks with the best of them.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 22, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm currently running 3 1156 rigs, one of which is with the EVGA p55 FTW. Excellent board. Only issue I have is that it sometimes does not recognize my Razer Tarantula keyboard when trying to access the bios. Other than that, it is very solid, and overclocks with the best of them.



Heh for the keyboard problem, I still have an ancient ps/2 one


----------



## MRCL (Nov 22, 2009)

How would this RAM do?
http://www.geil.com.tw/German/products/showSpec/id/133

Or those?
http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Blackline/996679.aspx


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 22, 2009)

this is nice setup,, 8 threads for WCG,,,Evga is awesome had several evga products Video card,MB good quiality, support
HOWEVER
1366 platform has better upgradability to future prossesors,... i wont be surprised if it will support a 32nm eight core cpu,,thats 16 threads for crunching


----------



## lemode (Nov 22, 2009)

MRCL said:


> How would this RAM do?
> http://www.geil.com.tw/German/products/showSpec/id/133
> 
> Or those?
> http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Blackline/996679.aspx



i too run multiple 1156 rigs (evga p55 ftw/i7 860 is what i have at home and i love it) and used to own an i7 920 x58 rig and really don't miss that whatsoever. for how i game, i always felt i was wasting money with the x58 rig because i am not really big on sli or crossfire let alone x3 & x4 gpus. not only that i don't really care about benchmarking anymore and definitely not nearly as much as i did in 2006.

i haven't used geil memory since 2005 and before but it was decent. 

i really like and only buy; mushkin/corsair/crucial/kingston on the memory front. i don't mind g.skill, geil, ocz, patriot, i just buy the others because i’ve never had a problem with any stick of ram i’ve ever bought from them.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 22, 2009)

lemode said:


> i too run multiple 1156 rigs (evga p55 ftw/i7 860 is what i have at home and i love it) and used to own an i7 920 x58 rig and really don't miss that whatsoever. for how i game, i always felt i was wasting money with the x58 rig because i am not really big on sli or crossfire let alone x3 & x4 gpus. not only that i don't really care about benchmarking anymore and definitely not nearly as much as i did in 2006.
> 
> i haven't used geil memory since 2005 and before but it was decent.
> 
> i really like and only buy; mushkin/corsair/crucial/kingston on the memory front. i don't mind g.skill, geil, ocz, patriot, i just buy the others because i’ve never had a problem with any stick of ram i’ve ever bought from them.



I've had geil sticks before, they were pretty decent. Not high end stuff, but still very good. On the other hand, I read a lot about mushkin in magazines, they seem to be pretty good aswell.


----------



## lemode (Nov 23, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I've had geil sticks before, they were pretty decent. Not high end stuff, but still very good. On the other hand, I read a lot about mushkin in magazines, they seem to be pretty good aswell.



You really can’t go wrong with Mushkin. I even have Mushkin in my AMD backup system. But it’s like you wanting to get away from ASUS...I had to try something different this time


----------



## MRCL (Nov 23, 2009)

So Mushkin is a good choice then. There was a short documentry in a PC mag once, where they showed how Mushkin RAM is produced and tested etc. Made a good impression. So I'd say Mushkin it is. That EVGA board seems a good choice aswell than. So I guess that is it then.

I don't really have futureproofness in mind. If those six core i7s come around, they'll be too expensive for me anyways  Thanks for all your input, really appreciate it


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 23, 2009)

well mrcl i'm going for an i7 920 1366 because of the tripple channel memory (not done much research as to weather it's actually any good )but it sounds good  
but i do wonder how long 1366 will last in comparison to 1156, as i don't want to be chuckled about in a few years for having something that died off shortly after it started
decisions decisions

oh yes that processor is a fair bit cheaper than over here (Intel Core i7-860  LGA 1156 UK price £223.54 or about 371.65 US$ )
whereas a 920 in the UK £204.99 or about 340.81 US$


----------



## MRCL (Nov 23, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> well mrcl i'm going for an i7 920 1366 because of the tripple channel memory (not done much research as to weather it's actually any good )but it sounds good
> but i do wonder how long 1366 will last in comparison to 1156, as i don't want to be chuckled about in a few years for having something that died off shortly after it started
> decisions decisions
> 
> ...



Well here the 860 has the exact same price as the 920, only the 1156 motherboards are considerably cheaper than 1366 ones. You can't get a good 1366 board for under 300 bucks here, yet you can have a good 1156 one for around 200.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 23, 2009)

If you can find Mushkin Blacklines, I'd go with those. I have a set of 1866's that will run 2000 at 1.66v! I'd also recommend a set of Crucial "value" sticks. They are running Micron D9 IC's, and overclock very well. They just don't come with heatspreaders, if that matters to you.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> If you can find Mushkin Blacklines, I'd go with those. I have a set of 1866's that will run 2000 at 1.66v! I'd also recommend a set of Crucial "value" sticks. TRhey are running Micron D9 IC's, and overclock very well. They just don't come with heatspreaders, if that matters to you.



Blacklines are only available as triple channel kit here...


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 23, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Blacklines are only available as triple channel kit here...



Well, I usually buy triple channel anyway. That way I always have an extra stick around if I run into memory issues.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 23, 2009)

MRCL congrats on getting a new system, hope you enjoy your build, I certainly did with mine lol!


----------



## MRCL (Nov 23, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Well, I usually buy triple channel anyway. That way I always have an extra stick around if I run into memory issues.



So triple channel kits do work well if only two sticks are used? I was a bit afraid that wouldn't work somehow lol.

But the Blacklines cost 400 bucks, thats like  
I keep them in mind tho.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 23, 2009)

Why not buy a Xeon 1156, they have HT too and for example the Xeon i7 X3440 is only 239,99$


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 23, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Why not buy a Xeon 1156, they have HT too and for example the Xeon i7 X3440 is only 239,99$



Not a bad alternative to the 860. I'm running one right now. Just keep in mind the lower multi.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 23, 2009)

Whats the difference between server CPU's and desktop CPU's?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 23, 2009)

Usually server grade chips are better binned than your typical desktop cpu. In my experience the server grade chips have a lower VID, and run cooler than the desktop alternative....to a point. However, every server chip I've owned has had a lower max OC than it's desktop brother. So, pick your poison.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok cool, thanx for the Info!


----------



## MRCL (Nov 23, 2009)

Poison picked. Desktop version ready for pickup. Now I have to see how long it takes for the mobo to come


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 23, 2009)

MRCL said:


> So triple channel kits do work well if only two sticks are used? I was a bit afraid that wouldn't work somehow lol.
> 
> But the Blacklines cost 400 bucks, thats like
> I keep them in mind tho.



Dual channel or triple channel does not matter. In either case, they are all matching sticks.


----------



## Alien432 (Nov 24, 2009)

NO get these sticks which are made for P55 MBs(1156). http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231281
I had these with 860 and EVGA FTW they rock !


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 24, 2009)

nice built MRCL most people think about p55 cuz 
1- the chip is better than x58
2- 1156 cpu have better and higher overclocking with less power
3- only 1366 have an tri channel memory which is not really use still need next generation cpu's to see tri channel is effective 
4- 1156 lower price built


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Usually server grade chips are better binned than your typical desktop cpu. In my experience the server grade chips have a lower VID, and run cooler than the desktop alternative....to a point. However, every server chip I've owned has had a lower max OC than it's desktop brother. So, pick your poison.



+1 , also servers cpu have higher range of temp more than desktop cuz it is better quality , like "mussels" say servers cpu is an extreme cpu with locked range multiplier


----------

